# Nantucket interested in going there... Lots of questions



## dixie (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never been there, so I would love any information anyone can give me.

 What timeshare there is the best?
I think we will want to take the ferry, so where should we fly into?
Is October too chilly?
What do you like to do on Nantucket?
Do they rent golf carts for the week to explore the island? 
Grocery stores? Or should we shop b4 getting on the ferry?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## Craig (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nantucket*



dixie said:


> I have never been there, so I would love any information anyone can give me.
> 
> What timeshare there is the best?
> All 3 are nice and very different. It depends if you want to be far out from Nantucket town (Tristram's), a short walk to town (Brant Point Courtyard), or right in the heart of town (Mariner House).
> ...


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 26, 2008)

dixie said:


> I have never been there, so I would love any information anyone can give me.
> 
> What timeshare there is the best?
> I think we will want to take the ferry, so where should we fly into?
> ...



Best timeshare --- any one you can get. It's not easy. Easier in October than July, of course.

Fly into Nantucket unless you want to do a lot of finagling. Hyannis would also work if it's cheaper. If you fly into anywhere else, transport to the ferry is an issue. I would not recommend renting a car and then taking it across on the ferry. Cheaper to just rent on the island if you really need/want one.

We've gone Columbus Day week and some days are nicer than others. I would go back then.

Troll for antiques, visit Bartlett's Farm, walk the docks and downtown, take boat rides with our local friends. If you rent a car on the island, get one with an oversand permit and drive out to Great Point. You can find a different beach every day and they are all nice and uncrowded in the off-season. 

The year we visited in October, the Hospital Thrift store had half off day and then free day before closing for the season. They had a whole room of current books (hard and paper backs) for the taking. I brought home all my husband would allow.

I've never seen golf carts roaming the island. Lots of rental bikes.

Definitely buy all the groceries you can before heading for the island. More importantly, if you do take over a car, fill your gas tank before you take the ferry. Gasoline prices are scary there.

Sheila


----------

